# Probation Officer Tiffany Bishop



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Probation Officer Tiffany Bishop Georgia Department of Corrections, Georgia

End of Watch: Wednesday, August 31, 2011

Biographical Info

Age: 24
Tour of Duty: 6 months
Badge Number: Not available

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Gunfire (Accidental)
Date of Incident: August 31, 2011
Weapon Used: Gun; Unknown type
Suspect Info: Not available

Probation Officer Tiffany Bishop was accidentally shot and killed during a firearms training exercise at the Georgia Diagnostic and Classification Prison in Jackson, Georgia.

A loaded weapon was accidentally discharged during the exercise and Officer Bishop was fatally wounded.

Officer Bishop had served with the Georgia Department of Corrections for six months.
Print This Memorial >
Update This Memorial >

Agency Contact Information

Georgia Department of Corrections
2 MLK Drive SE
1566 Twin Towers East
Atlanta, GA 30334

Phone: (404) 656-9772


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

RIP Officer Bishop.


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Rip p.o.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

RIP Officer Bishop.


----------

